# Tank Ammo Cooking off



## Drone_pilot (Dec 1, 2006)

This shows a tank's ammo cooking off after being hit by an AT Round.

[gvideo]http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=-254540649952704349&q=tank[/gvideo]


----------



## Bombardier (Dec 1, 2006)

Hmmmmm, now let me think......why didnt I want to be a tankie again??

cover;


----------



## deepwoods (Dec 2, 2006)

bye bye tank tank;


----------

